

Conway's game of life implemented in Dwarf Fortress (2010) - swombat
http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=69307.0

======
adrusi
And game of life is Turing complete, so there we have it, any computable
problem can be computed by dwarf fortress.

~~~
Extigy
Don't you need an infinite map for that?

~~~
true_religion
That hold true for any computer.

------
thisjepisje
Now do it the other way around.

